# Newbie



## boris32 (8/4/16)

Hello I'm from Pretoria being vaping a month now and my cuz introduce me to this forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/16)

Welcome to the forum @boris32 
Congrats on the month of Vaping
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

Welcome @boris32 congrats on kicking the stinkies.
Why not stop by Here and tell us about yourself and vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boris32 (9/4/16)

Well the flavour are pretty awesome ,I most enjoy the sweet flavours like vape chef banana cream haze works scream 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

